# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  Smart-Clip2 Pack 2 Activation

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
Smart-Clip2 Pack 2 Activation *رابط المنتج :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         
This pack can be activated only if you have الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Pack 2 activation for Smart-Clip2* enables servicing 
for supported Qualcomm and Hi-Silicon-based Acer, Alcatel, ZTE, Huawei 
phones and smartphones. With Smart-Clip2 Pack 2 enabled you can activate
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] to work with a wide range of the latest Motorola Android smartphones.   *Pack 2 Activation for Smart-Clip2 - Supported Platforms and Features**Qualcomm** Direct unlock* Acer, Alcatel, ZTE, Huawei: Smartphones, Phones and TabletsUnlock via USB cableHeuristic method that allows user to unlock device even if it has an unknown firmware versionReset the counter of code entry attemptsSupport for smartphones with Android and Firefox OS* Locked bootloader* Huawei smartphones with the locked bootloader: Read / Reset bootloader Unlock PasswordRelock Bootloader without any traces left in the firmware*Repair security area* Alcatel smartphones Repair corrupted security data fileHuawei smartphones Repair security areaEnable firmware downgrading*Read all types of codes* Alcatel, Motorola, Huawei smartphones: NCK (Network Control Key) codeNSCK (Network Subset Control Key) codeSPCK (Service Provider Control Key) codeCCK (Corporate Control Key) codePCK (Personalization Control Key) codeZTE smartphones: NCK code (Old and New Security)Repair corrupted security data fileShow the number of wrong code entering attempts*Read phone code* ZTE phones*Repair IMEI* ZTE phonesZTE smartphonesHuawei smartphones*Unlock code calculation by IMEI* Supported phone brands: Alcatel, ZTE, TMN, T-Mobile, Motorola and other brandsInternet connection is not required for code calculationStandalone solution, doesn't require server codes or creditsNo limit for quantity of codes calculated per day *Hi-Silicon*Direct unlockRepair IMEI *Supported Phone Models: ***Alcatel*One Touch Fierce 2, One Touch Fire, One Touch Fire C, One Touch 
Fire E, One Touch Idol 2 mini, One Touch Idol 2 MINI S, One Touch Idol 
2S, One Touch Idol S, One Touch MAX, One Touch Pop Icon, One Touch POP 
S3, One Touch POP S9, One Touch SCRIBE EASY, Optimus Madrid, OT-4012, 
OT-4019, OT-4301, OT-5050, OT-6015, OT-6016, OT-6034R, OT-6035R, 
OT-6036, OT-6050, OT-7040T, OT-7050, OT-8000, OT-908, OT-908F, OT-908S, 
OT-909 One Touch MAX, OT-909B, OT-910, OT-968, OT-978, OT-980, OT-981, 
OT-990, OT-993, OT-993D, OT-995, OT-996, OT-A909, OT-A988, OT-A990, 
OT-A998, OT-C908, OT-C990, OT-C995, OT-MS4, OT-S850, OT-V958, OT-Y710, 
T-Mobile Move, TCL J736, TCL Y710, Vodafone 845 *Blu*D170a Dash 3.5, D260A Dash 4.0, Dash 3.5 *Bmobile*QW130 *Huawei*Ascend D1, Ascend D1 Quad, Ascend D1 Quad XL, Ascend G615, 
Ascend Mate, Ascend P1, Ascend P6-U00, Ascend P6-U06, HN3-U00, HN3-U01, 
Honor 2, Honor 3, Honor III, Honor Quad, MT1-U06, U9200-1, U9200E, 
U9500-1, U9508, U9510, U9510EAscend D LTE, Ascend P1 LTE, 
Ascend Y530-U00, Ascend Y530-U051, G526, G527-U081, G535, G6-L11, 
G6-L22, G6-L33, G6-U00, G6-U10, G6-U251, G6-U34, G630-U10, G630-U20, 
G630-U251, G716, G740-L00, HW-01E, Mediapad S7-301u, Orange Gova, Orange
 Yumo, S7-302u, S7-303u, S7-312u, S7-721u, SoftBank Huawei Stream 201HW,
 T-Mobile Prism II, U8686, U9201L, U9202L, U9501L, Ultym5, Y301-A1 
Valiant, Y301-A2 Vitria, Y340, Y536A1 AT&T Tribute, Youth2T-Mobile
 Move Balance, Unite Q, 007HW, Ascend G300, Ascend G300C, Ascend G301, 
Ascend G330D, Ascend G520, Ascend G525, Ascend II, Ascend Y100, Ascend 
Y101, Ascend Y200, Ascend Y201, Ascend Y201 Pro, Ascend Y210, Ascend 
Y300, Ascent G312, Astro, Beeline E300, Blaze, Boulder, Buddy, C8150, 
C8500, C8500S, C8511, C8550, C8650, C8650 Plus, C8800, C8810, C8813, 
C8860E, CHT8000, Cloudfone Temptation, Fusion, Fusion 2, Gaga, Globe 
Cloudfone Ice, Honor, Honor Plus +, Huawei Ideos X5, HWM835, Ideos, 
Ideos Chat, Ideos X1, Ideos X3, Impulse 4G, Ivy, Joy, Juni, Kyivstar 
Aqua, Kyivstar Terra, M835, M860 Ascend, M865, MegaFon, NEO, Orange 
Barcelona, Orange Daytona, Orange Stockholm, Orange Tactile Internet, 
Phoenix, Pro, Pulse Mini, RBM2, RBM3, S31HW Softbank, Selina , Smile, 
Sonic, Sonic Plus, SPARK, Speed, T-Mobile Ascend G312, T-Mobile Comet, 
T-Mobile myTouch, T-Mobile myTouch Q, T-mobile Prism, T-Mobile Pulse, 
T-Mobile Pulse Mini, T-Mobile Pulse mini, T-Mobile Rapport, TMN A1, 
Turkcell T20, U8100, U8100-5, U8100-9, U8105, U8107, U8109, U8110, 
U8120, U8150, U8150-92, U8160, U8160-U, U8180, U8180-5, U8180v, U8185, 
U8186, U8220, U8220 PLUS, U8225D life:) Belarus, U8230 , U8300, U8350, 
U8500, U8510, U8510-0, U8510-1, U8510-7, U8511, U8520 Deuce, U8520 
Duplex, U8530, U8600, U8650, U8650-1, U8651, U8651S, U8651T, U8652, 
U8652-51, U8655, U8655-1, U8660 , U8661, U8665, U8666, U8666E, U8666N-1,
 U8667, U8680, U8681, U8685D, U8687, U8730, U8800, U8800 Pro, U8800-51, 
U8800H, U8815, U8816, U8818, U8820, U8825D, U8833, U8850, U8860, U8950 
Ascend G600, U8950D Ascend G600D, U8951 Ascend G510, U8951D Ascend G510,
 U9000, UM840, V845, Vision, Vodafone 858 Smart, Y201D, Y210DU1000,
 U1000s, U1005, U1105, U120, U1205, U120e, U121, U1211, U1215, U1220s, 
U1250, U1251, U1259, U1270, U1280, U1280E, U1285, U1300, U1305, U1307, 
U1309, U1310, U1315, U2800, U2801, U3100, U3100-1, U3100-5, U3100-7, 
U3100-d, U3200, U3200-9, U3200-S, U3200S, U3205, U3300, U3305, U3310, 
U3311, U3315, U3315h, U3317, U5110, U5110e, U5120, U550, U5510, U5700, 
U5705, U5707, U5900, U6100, U6150, U7200, U7300, U7310, U7310S, U7315, 
U7510, U7510-o, U7515, U7517, U7519, U7520, U7520-5, U7520-7, U7520-D, 
U9105, U9120, U9130IDEOS S7 Slim: S7-201u, IDEOS S7 Slim: 
S7-201w, Mediapad S7 S7-101, Mediapad S7 S7-103, Mediapad S7 S7-104, 
Mediapad S7 S7-105, Mediapad S7 S7-106 *Megafon*SP-A10, V9+ *Motorola*XT3 QUENCH, XT5 QUENCH, XT500, XT502EX300 *MTS*916, 950, 955, 965, 968, 1055, EVO, Mini, MTC A, SP101, Viva840 *Sony*C1504, C1505, C1604, C1605, JLo, Mesona, Nanhu DS, Nanhu SS, 
ST21a, ST21a2, ST21i, ST21i2, ST23a, ST23i, ST26a, ST26i, Tapioca DS, 
Tapioca SS, Tipo Dual, Xperia E C15, Xperia E dual C16, Xperia J, Xperia
 Miro, Xperia Tipo *Vodafone*845, 858, 888N, 889N, 945, Smart 4 Turbo, Smart CHAT V865, Vodafone Smart 4g710, 715, 716, 720, 725, 735, 736, 810, 830, 830i, 840 *ZTE*008Z Simple Smartphone, 008Z SoftBank, 009Z SoftBank, 551, 
A21plus, Acqua, Aglaia, Amazing A1, Amigo, Apanda A60, Atlas W, Avail, 
Avail 2, Avea in Touch 2, B790, Base Lutea, Base Lutea 2, BASE Tab 7.1, 
Beeline E600, Beeline M2, Blade, Blade E, Blade G, Blade II (P735T), 
Blade III, Blade III Pro, Blade S, Blade V, Blade+, Bs 351, Chinavision 
Excalibur, Cincinnati Bell Blaze f800, Commtiva Z71, Cosmote Xplore, 
Crescent, GigaByte G1305 Codfish, Huawei M886, ICE, JOE, Kis, Kis Lite, 
Kis Plus, Kis Pro, Kyivstar Spark, Libra, Light, Light Plus, Light Tab, 
Light Tab 2, Link, Lord, Maxi Plus 5, MD-301, Medion, Mercury, Metfone 
MF800, MIMOSA, MOMODESIGN MD Droid, Movistar Express, Movistar Motion, 
Movistar Prime, Muchtel A1, myPad P3, N61, N720, N721, N880F, N880G, 
N881E, N881F, N8881E, N909, Nexian A890, Next G, Onda TQ150, ONDA TT102 ,
 Open, Orange Boston, Orange Dublin, Orange Montecarlo, Orange Nivo, 
Orange San Francisco, Orange SanFrancisco 2, Orange Zali, P729B, 
Penguin, PRELUDE, Prelude, Racer, Racer 3, Racer III, Racer III mini, 
Racer X850, Raice, Raise, Roamer, Skate, Skate 4.3H, Skate Pro, Smart 
Netphone 701, Smartfren Wide, SoftBank 003Z, STAR 7, Style Q, Switch X1,
 T-Mobile Vivacity, T-Mobile Zest, T22, T28, T3020, T303, T40, T60, 
T790, Telenor Touch Pad, Telstra Active Touch, Telstra Boost Tango, 
Telstra Pulse, Telstra Smart Touch, Telstra Urbane, TMN Bluebelt, TMN 
Bluebelt II, TMN Sapo A5, TMN Silverbelt, TMN Smart a15, TMN Smart A7, 
TMN Soft Stone, Turkcell T40, V11A, V6000, V6500, V6600, V71A, V788, 
V788D, V790, V875, V880, V880E, V880G, V880S, V881, V882, V889D, V889F, 
V9, V9 Light, V9+, V955, V956, V960, V9a, V9C, VF945, Vibo A688, 
VODAFONE 945, Vodafone Smart CHAT V865, Vodafone Smart Tab 10, Vodafone 
Smart Tab 7, Web Tab 7, WellcoM A88, Xiang, Z990, Z992, Z993AC30, MF30C100,
 CK165, E821, E850, F05Z, F100, F101, F102, F102i, F103, F105, F106, 
F107, F109, F111, F116, F158, F159, F160, F160 AT&T, F165, F166, 
F188, F230, F232, F233, F260, F555, F600, F870, F900, F912, F930, F950, 
F951, F952, F953, F955, Jack 3G, LF152, MD Touch, MD Touch mini, MD-2 
MOMO Design, Montgomery, N8301, N8303, R101, R109, R22, R54, R7, Rio II,
 S2x, S50, Skinny, T-Mobile Aspect, T100, T106, T108, T116A, T2, T20, 
T203, T3, T50, T54, T6, T7, T870, T90, T930, T95, T96, Tactile 
Messaging, Telstra CRUISE T126, Telstra FLIP, U112, Wombat, WP750, 
Z1196, Z221, Z222, Z331, Z431, Z432, Z433 *Acer*E140 beTouch, E210 beTouch, E310 Liquid Mini, E320 Liquid 
Mini, E400 beTouch, S100 Liquid, S100 Liquid E Ferrari, S100 Liquid 
Metal Liquid E, S120 Liquid MT, S300 Iconia Smart, S500 CloudMobile *Amoi*SkypePhone WP-S1 *Azumi*A35, Kl32 *Bitel*B8401 *Cloudphone*Excite 352G *Coolpad*7560T Flo, 7560U, 8860U, 8861U *Movitel*M8402, M8403 *SFR*511, 522, 552, Staraddict, Staraddict II, Staraddict III, 
Starnaute, Starnaute 2, STARNAUTE II, STARSHINE, Startext, Startext II, 
Startrail, StarTrail II, STARXTREM ll501 *Tecno*P3 *Viettel*V8403, V8403, V8404, V8502, V8505 *Vtelca*N720
Wider list of supported mobile phones can be viewed on the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   *Smart-Clip2 Pack 2 Activation - Package Contains*Smart-Clip2 Pack 2 Activation Code
After successful transaction we will send you the activation code on your email address.   
I've got an activation code. What shall I do next?   
Activation: you can activate pack in Smart-Clip2 Software. For this purpose, please, perform the following steps:   Open "Smart-Clip2" tabType in activation code in "Activation code" windowPress "Activate Pack" button. The Pack will be activated immediately
* Developer provides support only for those phones which are on the 
list of supported. Not all servicing features can be applied to some 
supported models, due to difference of hardware / software versions.       *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
25-05-2019 11:07 AM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

